# preparing the car for winter!



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

_Modified by Alex164 at 3:20 PM 11/13/2009_


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yikes, that S6 has been through some rough days


----------



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

well thats all the joy of living in Canada...and having a father that wasnt caring much about this car till I got in the picture and now restoring it!


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

No, that's the joy of living in Eastern Canada........








We don't have near as many issues here out West......yes we still get rust, but nowhere near as bad as you guys do. Although my S6 spent it's entire life in Ontario and there isn't a spot of corrosion on it anywhere. Just a matter of not ever driving it in the winter I'm thinking because the underside looks almost brand new and none of that "oiling down" that they like to do so much out there.
Looks like you got a heckuva project on your hands, I hope it's worth it as these cars (unfortunately) don't hold their value all that well. Sad but true.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

why is the rust so bad in the east anyway?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

They use a ****load of salt on the roads in the winter.......here out west we usually use sand and/or fertilizer which doesn't make your car rot anywhere near as bad......Beats the living hell out of cement driveway pads though..lol


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, they use a lot of salt up here too. it's not good for the environment. the runoff kills all the roadside vegetation. it's stupid.


----------



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

anyway my rust problems were repairable and now its almost like brand new hope its gonna stay like this for a long long time(just dreaming)


----------

